# Oglaf



## Devo (Oct 1, 2009)

www.oglaf.com

Dunno if anyone's heard of this one. I only heard of it recently and it seems rather new judging by the small number of strips on the site. But it's freakin' hilarious, full of clever yet absolutely disgusting humour, very well drawn. Good, tasteless fun.


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 1, 2009)

_Love_ this comic. Would highly recommend you read through it and LAUGH dammit :3


----------



## Suzienymph (Oct 3, 2009)

BLOOD AND THUNDER!  VICTORY AT SEA!!!


----------



## Ilayas (Oct 3, 2009)

yea I stumbled upon that comic some time ago as well.  It's full of the win. The web needed another funny sex comic after Sexy Losers went MIA.


----------

